# الرافعات البرجيه ملف مميز بصيغة pdf و صور



## tamer safety (20 أغسطس 2011)

تعتبر الرافعات البرجيه من أكثر الأدوات الشائعة الاستخدام في المواقع الإنشائيه الكبيره، حيث يصل ارتفاعها عادة إلى مئات الأقدام في الهواء ؛ كما أن بإمكانها أن تصل إلى الارتفاع المطلوب مهما كان بعده* .

تعتمد الطواقم الإنشائيه على استخدام الرافعات البرجيه لإيصال الفولاذ والبيتون والأدوات الضخمه كمشاعل الإستيلين والمولدات بالإضافه إلى تشكيله واسعه من مواد البناء الأُخرى*
للتعرف على مكونات الروافع و أنواعها 
و *الخصائص التى يجب توافرها من الرافعه *
و*تركيبات الرافعه البرجيه *
و *شرح عملية تركيب الرافعه* 
و أشياء آخرى كثيرة بالصور 
من الملف المرفق 
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/16110801/.pdf.html
الصور *ملف مضغوط 
من هنا *
http://www.ziddu.com/download/16110809/.rar.html
 
أو مباشرة من المنتدى 
من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم ﻿﻿


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي تامر
ملف مميز فعلاً


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

very thanks for your efforts


----------



## tarek495 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## هندسة التكييف (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو التفضل بتزويدي بمعلومات عن انواع الكرينات واستخداماتها حسب الحمولة (الطنية او الوزن الممكن رفعه) ... مع الشكر


----------



## virtualknight (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## الفاتح مطر (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفقك يا باشمهندش بالجد مرفقات لها قيمة


----------



## الفاتح مطر (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بخصوص الروافع الجسرية هل بالامكان تجميع رافعية جسرية او برجية متحركة


----------



## الفاتح مطر (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن ان نتعاون على عمل ملف كامل لجميع الروافع الساكنة ( البرجية - الجسرية ) الكرينات ( الكبيرة والمتوسطة الحمولة ما بين 10 طن الي 50 طن ) والروافع الشوكية ( 7 طن الي 50 طن ) هناء كتب عن الروافع الشوكية كتيب او دليل ممتاز قد يفيد بعض المهتمين بالروافع الشوكية ومشغيلي الروافع الشوكية يمكن ان يضاف الي حصيلة الكلام الذي ذكرته لكم من الموقع التالي موقع هيئة الطرق والمواصالات على اإلنترنت حكومة دبي : www.rta.ae


----------



## الفاتح مطر (10 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفق القائيمن على امر المنتدى


----------



## staaaro6 (30 يناير 2015)

1111


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------

